

Is delphi dying? - sudeep1

Nowadays in the Internet in the place like hackernews, i really can not find people talking about delphi.<p>Is it active or it is dead already? Is it good  to start learning delphi now?
======
mathattack
I'm not intending to be snide or rude, but it's been so many years since I've
heard it mentioned that I assumed it was dead.

~~~
27182818284
This was my reaction too. Something like "Holy crap! I forgot about that
language"

~~~
mathattack
At least we're not making this comment about a person!

------
runjake

      > Is it good to start learning delphi now?
    

That depends.

Do you want to build new software? If yes, look elsewhere.

Do you want to maintain or port old small business software and possibly make
large sums of money? Then it might be worth learning Delphi.

Otherwise, Delphi is dead. But I do know of at least one programmer (albeit
with excellent personal marketing skills) who learned RPG and became a multi-
millionaire taking RPG contracts long after it was considered "obsolete".

~~~
dded
I know a Cobol programmer who did (is doing) something similar.

------
taprun
It looks like demand for Delphi programmers is down by roughly 2/3 since 2006
(relative to other languages). Source:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=delphi&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=delphi&l=)

------
michaeldhopkins
I know a couple of Delphi developers; good developers. I don't think that they
would recommend learning the language today because the number of legacy
systems still in Delphi are declining, few new projects use Delphi, and while
there are web frameworks, app development frameworks, etc., they really only
exist to help existing developers and are not remarkable enough to be worth
learning the language.

------
27182818284
I think it is objectively hard to measure this sorta stuff, but considering
there are 2,139 jobs listed using an aggregating job search engine for delphi.
Compare to most of the other language and you find many many many more jobs.
so by that measure, yes. By another measure, maybe not.

------
pentupho
Dead or not, it's still a good choice if you want to deliver native windows
gui apps.

------
suzuki
I suggest Lazarus to you. It is a successor of Delphi in a sense. It is rather
active.

[http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org](http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org)

------
dli282
Still very much active.

~~~
sudeep1
I do not see it active anywhere.

